# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [HoT] Le topic épineux de l'extension

## purEcontact

Annoncée le samedi 24 janvier à la PAX East, Arenanet présente 




*Les grandes lignes :*
Nouvelle région : le cœur de MaguumaNouvelle classe : le revenantNouveau système de spécialisation de classeNouveau système de progression : la maîtriseNouveautés en sPvPNouvelle carte en Monde contre MondeNouveau PvE instancié : Raids.Insertion des Halls de guilde

*Non classé*
Nouveaux légendaires et précurseursPas d'augmentation du niveau maximumPas de nouveaux tiers d'équipement

*Le cœur de Maguuma*




Une nouvelle région composée de 4 cartes.Ambiance forestière qui tourne autour de 3 biomes : 
Cœur de la forêt"Racines"CanopéeRégion très verticale dans sa conception.Nouvelle civilisation (ex : Hylek)Nouvelles créatures (ex :  Wyverne)Nouveau type de contenu : les aventures (video).

*Le revenant*



Équipée d'armure lourdeBasée sur le pouvoir des brumesAttire le pouvoir des anciennes légendes pour définir son gameplay :
King Jalis Ironhammer : La légende sous (_ou avec_) pression.Mallyx the Unyielding : La légende sous conditions. Ventari : La légende apaisante.Shiro Tagashi : La légende destructrice. 

*Spécialisation de classe*
_Modification pré-lancement_
Chaque classe a accès à une spécialisation :
Chronomancer (_Envoûteur_)Dragonhunter (_Gardien_)Reaper (_Nécromant_)Tempest (_Élémentaliste_)Berserker (_Guerrier_)Herald (_Revenant_)Daredevil (_Voleur_)Scrapper (_Ingénieur_)Druid (_Rôdeur_)Il s'agit d'une extension de la classe de base comme une seconde profession dans Guild Wars.Le rôdeur évolue en druide :
Possibilité d'utiliser un bâtonNouvelle compétence de soinNouvelle compétence éliteNouvelles compétences utilitairesNouvelles aptitudes (_dossier de presse_)Nouvelle mécanique de jeuLes nouvelles capacités d'armes (ex : le bâton pour le rôdeur) sont liées à la spécialisation. 
Si vous ne prenez pas la spécialisation, vous ne pourrez pas équiper l'arme.


*La maîtrise* 

Système lié au compteAccessible au niveau 80Acquisition des points de maîtrise via des activités liées à l'extensionUtilisation connue des points de maîtrise :
Capacité d'utiliser un deltaplane.Capacité de comprendre les langues anciennes donnant accès à des lieux / trésors cachés.Capacité facilitant le combat contre les nouveaux ennemis.Débloque la quête pour l'obtention d'un précurseur.Commandant du pacte pour faciliter la vie.

*Mode PvP*
Contenu inclus dans le jeu de base.




Un nouveau mode de jeu : Stronghold
Mode de jeu orienté MOBAContrôle de ravitaillementDépense de ravitaillement pour envoyer des troupes sur la base ennemieDétruire le lord ennemi pour gagnerDes héros NPC sont à embaucher sur le chemin.Capacité de créer des équipes de guilde.Classement mondial des guildes.Un système de ligue. (incluant un dos légendaire)

*Monde contre Monde*
Contenu inclus dans le jeu de base.




Nouvelle carte frontalière mettant en avant la défense :
La défense des points autour du fort de terre permet à celui-ci de se soulever et de s'auto-défendre en cas d'attaque de l'adversaire.La défense des points autour du fort de feu permet aux joueurs de traverser la carte plus rapidement à l'aide des coulées de lave.Carte orientée RTS dans sa conception.Présentation de la carte.

Toutes les cartes auront se verront affublé d'un système d'améliorations automatiques. 

*Halls de guilde*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nKnkySDrvU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Carte instanciée réservé aux guildes mais il est possible d'inviter des joueurs.2 cartes disponibles, un seul choix possible : caverne dans la jungle ou désert/canyon.Il faudra faire une conquête PvE pour récupérer le territoire.Cette conquête passera par des missions données par l'initiative de guilde, un nouveau bâtiment à l'Arche du lion.Possibilité de décorer, customiser et personnaliser.L'évolution du hall donne accès à du nouveau contenu :
- Scribe : un nouvel artisanat permettant de créer des décorations
- Workshop : débloque des capacités McM (ex : défense aérienne sur un fort)
- Arène GvG : Endroit circulaire personnalisable avec des "agrès" (ex : mur, tourelle de fear)
Possibilité de choisir le setup JcJ (1v1v1v1v1, 3v1v2, etc) de l'arène.La limite de joueurs se situe aux alentours des 20 joueurs, comme en sPvP.Avec l'arrivée des arènes GvG, il sera possible de faire des équipes de guilde.Cette possibilité semble être liée au hall de guilde donc nécessitant l'extension.

*PvE Instancié : Les raids & fractales*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaJqeFrM2bM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Instance de 10 joueurs.Pré-requis de maîtrises pour venir à bout des boss.Obtention des précurseurs d'armure légendaire via ce mode de jeu.

Les Fractals vont être mises à jour :

50 niveaux de difficultés supplémentaires.Possibilité d'obtenir un dos légendaire.Nouvelles apparences d'armes liées à l'instance.Ajout de différentes récompenses : miniatures, recettes d'artisanat.



Jusqu'à maintenant, vous trouverez le recap par dulfy des présentations :
- Aperçu du PvE Globale
-  Aperçu des Maîtrises
- sPvP, le mode bastion
- Aperçu du Revenant
- McM, la nouvelle carte
- Hall de guilde

----------


## lPyl

Je tiens à signaler que ce titre est scandaleux!

----------


## Sephil

Y a des gens qui pensent avoir vu un thief au fusil dans le trailer. Perso, ça pourrait aussi être un engi, mais bon. Le norn à 1:05.

----------


## purEcontact

Certains ont aussi vu un revenant avec une polearm, je préfère pas le signaler quitte à mettre à jour l'op quand ça sera annoncé.

----------


## Hasunay

Ouais à 1:38 on voit ce qui semble être une polearm mais ça peut aussi être un bâton que le revenant écrase sur la gueule de ses ennemies ! Pour le thief fusil je suis sur à 99% qu'on aura une spé sniper avec le fusil .... bon enfaites je l’espère juste très fort.

----------


## Tygra

Ce serait tellement triste si chaque classe n'avait accès qu'à une spécialisation ...  :Emo: 
Bon, ils bullshiteront le truc en disant "non non tu as deux spé, ranger ET druid", mais quand même. Une triple possibilité ça aurait eu de la gueule !

----------


## mikelion

Il ferait mieux de mettre un marteau pour le Ranger histoire de refaire le Beastmaster de GW1, plutôt qu'un druide avec un bâton qui va servir à touiller la potion magique.  ::): 
Je veux une spécialisation à la Aragorn, pas à la Panoramix. Pour le moment rien ne dit qu'on aura le choix entre plusieurs spécialisations...

----------


## Lee Tchii

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !
JE VEUX UN ESPADON !
JE VEUX UN HALL DE GUILDE !
Je ne veux pas un système d'aile là trop moche ... >_<

Je vous remercie de ne pas faire de commentaire sur cette intervention très constructive !

----------


## mikelion

> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG !
> JE VEUX UN ESPADON !
> JE VEUX UN HALL DE GUILDE !
> Je ne veux pas un système d'aile là trop moche ... >_<
> 
> Je vous remercie de ne pas faire de commentaire sur cette intervention très constructive !



Tiens !

----------


## olih

Tu ne veux pas non plus La légende ?  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

Ben non, il y aura un nouveau bâton encore plus beau.

----------


## Sephil

> Ce serait tellement triste si chaque classe n'avait accès qu'à une spécialisation ... 
> Bon, ils bullshiteront le truc en disant "non non tu as deux spé, ranger ET druid", mais quand même. Une triple possibilité ça aurait eu de la gueule !


S'il y a effectivement des différences dans les mécaniques spécifiques entre la classe et sa spé, sur le papier ça fait quand même un ajout de 10 classes supplémentaires à équilibrer.

Perso, je préfère qu'ils prennent le temps de régler au mieux comme ça avant d'en ajouter plus. ^^

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Tiens !
> http://www.nootica.fr/media/catalog/...cm-16941-2.jpg


Parfait pour accrocher dans le hall de guilde. Et ça pourrait presque servir de glider pour Lee Tchii  ::ninja:: 



> Il ferait mieux de mettre un marteau pour le Ranger histoire de refaire le Beastmaster de GW1, plutôt qu'un druide avec un bâton qui va servir à touiller la potion magique. 
> Je veux une spécialisation à la Aragorn, pas à la Panoramix. Pour le moment rien ne dit qu'on aura le choix entre plusieurs spécialisations...


Effectivement, je l'ai déjà dit sur mumble, mais ça serait très con de n'avoir qu'une seule spécialisation par classe.
Cela serait nettement plus logique d'avoir le choix entre 2 ou 3 spécialisations.

Une des questions qui découle de cette supposition serait de savoir si le choix de la spécialisation sera définitif, ou s'il sera possible de changer, en payant par exemple ? (comme pour les aptitudes au début).
De plus, s'il est possible de changer, la progression de la spé sera t'elle reset ou non ? (comme les métiers)

----------


## Leybi

Bha je pense que le système est prévu pour accueillir plusieurs spés. Mais il est possible qu'il ne va y avoir qu'une seule spé par classe au début de l'extension, et qu'il faudra attendre un patch ou une deuxième extension pour en avoir d'autres.

----------


## Sephil

Je crois que vous réalisez vraiment pas les implications de ça :



> The specialization system will allow each profession to master a new specialization that grows that profession into something new - almost a secondary profession, if you will. So I could stop now and not tell you anything, and you could have to wait and find out, or I could tell you one of them... what do you think? [screaming] Okay... so.. as we go into the jungle, there is a rich druidic history in the jungle, so it is only fitting that rangers be able to learn and master the abilities of the druid within the jungle, and so, rangers will be able to grow themselves to become a druid. And when they do so, they will have available to them - they can use the staff weapon, which a ranger could never use before. Along with that, when a ranger becomes a druid, they will have access to a new heal skill, a new elite skill, a new set of utility skills, *and most importantly, new profession mechanics that fundamentally change the way the ranger plays if they turn into a druid.*


Comme dit dans mon dernier message, si ce sont des changements importants, on passe d'un équilibrage 8 classes qui était déjà pas toujours évident, à un équilibrage 18 classes.

Faut surtout pas qu'ils refassent l'erreur de GW1 où ils ont sorti beaucoup trop de skills et de classes, qui ont donné une espèce de monstre absolument impossible à équilibrer, avec 80% de skills totalement inutiles.

----------


## Leybi

Je vois bien les mécaniques de classe sur F1 F2 F3 F4 qui sont modifiées. Par exemple pour le druide, au lieu d'avoir un pet à contrôler, avoir un esprit de la nature qui ne tape pas mais a un bon rôle défensif/support (pour moi druide c'est un archétype healer / support).

Y'a certaines mécaniques difficilement remplaçables (Elementaliste évidemment), mais d'autre assez facilement modifiable. Genre le voleur, on peut très bien imaginer un autre sort à la place du Vol, qui le rendra moins mobile mais meilleur dans un autre domaine. Même chose pour l'ingé, on zappe les sorts de la toolbelt, rendant les utilitaires moins puissants, mais on imagine alors une autre toolbet, par exemple plusieurs sorts qui invoquent des robots comme dans le trailer.

Ça donnerait des spés au gameplay différent de la classe de base, sans recréer une nouvelle classe ou simplement ajouter des utilitaires (qui sont un peu trop "bloquants", on aime bien avoir des utilitaires couteau suisse qui complémente notre build ou le type de contenu qu'on est en train de faire, PvE donjon, RvR Bus etc...), et ne rendant pas la classe de base obsolète.

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai le même avis que Sephil : l'extension rajoute potentiellement 10 classes (la spécialisation des classes actuelles, le revenant et sa spécialisation) donc avant de penser à 2 ou 3 spécialisation par classe, j'attends déjà de voir la présentation des 10 classes.

La façon dont Leybi voit les choses est intéressante mais je ne crois pas qu'ils aient parler de nouvelles aptitudes liées à la spécialisation.
Du coup, y'a une branche complète de chaque classe et certains traits qui ne servirait plus à rien (la dernière ligne en général).
C'est présenté comme une extension de la classe : même si j'aimerais avoir un gameplay plus ouvert en gardien (distance, altérations), je me vois mal échanger mes vertus contre quoi que ce soit d'autre.
J'attends vraiment le ready up de présentation de la classe avancé du gardien et de l'ingénieur. Si aucune des deux me plaisent, je sais pas sur quelle classe je me rabattrai :x.

---------- Post added at 16h35 ---------- Previous post was at 16h27 ----------

Un FAQ sorti de la petite fête qu'ils ont organisés après la PAX : lien reddit
C'est précisé qu'il s'agit de rumeur et que rien n'est définitif.

Edit : Au vu du communiqué de presse que j'ai relayé plus bas, ils ont parlés des aptitudes.
Du coup, ce que dit leybi est très sensé.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ils ont pas annoncé de nouveaux traits non plus hein.

Si la spé de l'elem change la foudre en caca et qu'il n'y a pas de nouveaux traits, ça fait pas des masses à équilibrer et ça fera des tempêtes de caca.

----------


## purEcontact

La version bullshit marketing d'arenanet :

*Version courte*
*Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns est la première extension du célèbre MMO Guild Wars 2.* Partant du principe que le voyage est plus important que la destination, l'extension Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns perpétue la tradition instaurée par ArenaNet avec Guild Wars 2 : créer un monde virtuel unique afin de faire de votre voyage en Tyrie une expérience inoubliable.

*Découvrez un système de progression repensé : la « maîtrise »*. Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns introduit un nouveau système de progression pour le jeu à haut niveau avec son système de maîtrise. Bénéficiez de nouvelles opportunités d'entraînement une fois le niveau 80 atteint et maîtrisez de nouvelles capacités : faites du deltaplane dans la jungle, arrachez l'écorce des mordrems les mieux protégés ou lancez-vous dans des collections permettant d'obtenir des précurseurs d'armes légendaires.

*Plongez au Cœur de Maguuma.* De nouvelles aventures vous attendent au plus profond de la Jungle de Maguuma. Faites face aux forces grandissantes de Mordremoth, formez des alliances inattendues avec d'anciennes civilisations et affrontez de nouveaux ennemis.   Relevez les défis du contenu de groupe, explorez de nouvelles cartes ouvertes dans la jungle, découvrez de nouveaux événements et scénarios, et mettez vos talents à l'épreuve lors de nouveaux combats de boss.

*FONCTIONNALITÉS SUPPLÉMENTAIRES :*
*Nouvelle profession : Revenant*
Incarnez un revenant et canalisez des pouvoirs légendaires pour massacrer vos ennemis et semer le chaos sur le champ de bataille. Cette toute nouvelle profession profite d'une amure lourde et de la puissance éthérée des Brumes.
*Spécialisations*
Le système de jeu évolue ! Avec les spécialisations de profession, vous aurez accès à une arme jusqu'alors indisponible pour votre profession, ainsi qu'à de nouvelles aptitudes, compétences et mécaniques inédites qui renouvelleront votre façon de jouer.
*Nouveau mode de jeu JcJ : Bastion*
Accumulez des ressources pour recruter des soldats et battez-vous pour prendre le contrôle des héros. Assignez l'un de vos hommes au trébuchet pour défendre votre forteresse et partez à l'assaut du seigneur de guilde ennemi ! Grâce aux nouvelles fonctionnalités de guilde, formez une équipe et grimpez jusqu'au sommet du classement. Le mode Bastion vous fera découvrir le JcJ compétitif de Guild Wars 2 sous un nouvel angle !
*Nouvelle carte McM des territoires frontaliers*
Participez à des combats encore plus intenses sur la toute nouvelle carte des territoires frontaliers. Parcourez les hauteurs vertigineuses, aidez-vous des défenseurs implacables pour repousser vos adversaires et utilisez les pièges pour les faire tomber dans les gouffres. Les objectifs sont plus importants que jamais, car ils permettent d'accéder à de nouvelles stratégies, tactiques et mécaniques qui peuvent donner l'avantage à votre monde !
*Halls de guilde*
Vous avez parcouru le monde entier avec votre guilde. Il est temps d'en revendiquer une partie. Coopérez avec vos camarades de guilde pour ériger votre propre hall de guilde dans le Cœur de Maguuma.


*Version longue*

*ArenaNet dévoile Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns™, la première extension de Guild Wars® 2*

*En direct depuis la PAX South, Mike O’Brien et Colin Johanson surprennent les fans du monde entier avec les détails et la première bande-annonce de l'extension de Guild Wars 2*


*BRIGHTON, Royaume-Uni – le 24 janvier 2015* : NCSOFT® et ArenaNet™, respectivement éditeurs et développeurs de la célèbre franchise Guild Wars, ont annoncé aujourd'hui Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns, la première extension de Guild Wars 2. Mike O'Brien, président et cofondateur d'ArenaNet, et Colin Johanson, concepteur en chef du jeu, ont ravi les fans rassemblés au Main Theater de la PAX South et ceux suivant le Livestream sur Twitch, en dévoilant la première bande annonce et les fonctionnalités principales de la nouvelle extension de Guild Wars 2. 

ArenaNet a levé le voile sur la vision et la philosophie qui accompagnent Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns.  Plusieurs des nouvelles fonctionnalités apportées à Guild Wars 2 par cette extension réinventent le système de progression. Il s'agit notamment du nouveau système de maîtrise, qui offre aux joueurs la possibilité de déverrouiller et d'explorer de nouvelles compétences pour leurs personnages ayant atteint le niveau maximum, ainsi que celui des spécialisations, qui leur permet d'accéder à de nouvelles aptitudes, compétences et mécaniques inédites renouvelant leur profession.  

« C'est avec grand plaisir que nous offrons aux fans de Guild Wars 2 leur première extension avec Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns, a annoncé Mike O'Brien, président et cofondateur d'ArenaNet.  Les fonctionnalités que nous implémenterons avec cette extension ont le potentiel de repousser, encore une fois, les limites du genre MMO. Guild Wars 2 en avait déjà bousculé les conventions, en changeant la façon de jouer et de vivre dans un monde en ligne aux frontières toujours plus vastes. Et sur cette même lignée, Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns s'apprête à mettre au défi le jeu à haut niveau, et introduira un éventail de nouvelles fonctionnalités et de contenus, renforçant notre idée selon laquelle, dans un MMO, le voyage est plus important que la destination. »

L'annonce d'ArenaNet à la Pax South a aussi confirmé que la mystérieuse cinématique découverte par les joueurs la semaine dernière dans Guild Wars 2 était en fait leur premier aperçu de l'extension, et que Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns continuerait l'histoire déjà mise en place au travers des mises à jour du Monde vivant. Dans celle-ci, les joueurs et la Tyrie toute entière sont plongés au cœur d'une guerre contre le dragon ancestral Mordremoth et sa horde. Au cours de l'histoire, les joueurs ont émis plusieurs hypothèses au sujet de la disparition de Rytlock, l'un des héros emblématiques de Tyrie, après avoir été happé par le néant alors qu'il cherchait une puissante arme ancestrale.  

Dans Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns, Rytlock reviendra non seulement triomphant des mystérieuses Brumes, mais il rapportera aussi avec lui un tout nouvel ensemble de capacités. Ce retour plantera le décor de l'un des ajouts les plus attendus de cette extension : une nouvelle profession, baptisée « Revenant », qui pourra canaliser les pouvoirs des plus grands héros légendaires de l'univers de Guild Wars.

En plus de ces nouveautés, ArenaNet a dévoilé chacune des fonctionnalités majeures apportées par l'extension au jeu de base, dont les ajouts aux modes JcE, JcJ compétitif et Monde contre Monde.  Le studio a dévoilé la première bande-annonce de Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns donnant un aperçu de ces fonctionnalités, lesquelles seront abordées plus en profondeur lors de mises à jour régulières jusqu'à la date de sortie.

« Nous savons que beaucoup attendaient le moment où nous vous annoncerions une nouvelle extension pour Guild Wars 2, a déclaré Colin Johanson, le concepteur en chef de Guild Wars 2 chez ArenaNet.  Mais nous ne voulions pas simplement annoncer une nouvelle extension, et laisser ensuite nos fans s'interroger sur son contenu. Nous avons donc attendu de pouvoir partager avec vous toutes ses nouveautés, et tout ce qui selon nous la rend vraiment unique. Nous ne voulions vous dévoiler Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns qu'une fois prêts à vous présenter tout ce qui fait d'elle une extension digne de Guild Wars 2, et c'est ce que nous avons fait aujourd'hui. »

Retrouvez ci-dessous les fonctionnalités majeures de Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns, dévoilées à la PAX South par ArenaNet.  Pour voir les vidéos, en savoir plus sur le jeu et recevoir les dernières informations, rendez-vous sur heartofthorns.guildwars2.com.

*Fonctionnalités de Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns*
Guild Wars 2 : Heart of Thorns est la première extension de Guild Wars 2. Partant du principe que le voyage est plus important que la destination, l'extension « Heart of Thorns » perpétue la tradition instaurée avec Guild Wars 2 : créer un monde virtuel unique afin de faire de votre voyage en Tyrie une expérience inoubliable. 

*Le Cœur de Maguuma*
De nouvelles aventures vous attendent au plus profond de la Jungle de Maguuma. Faites face aux forces grandissantes de Mordremoth, formez des alliances inattendues avec d'anciennes civilisations et affrontez de nouveaux ennemis.
Relevez les défis du contenu de groupe.Explorez de nouvelles cartes ouvertes dans la jungle.Découvrez de nouveaux événements et scénarios.Mettez vos talents à l'épreuve lors de nouveaux combats de boss.
*Le système de maîtrise*
Nous avons repensé la progression avec notre nouveau système de maîtrise. Bénéficiez de nouvelles opportunités d'entraînement pour votre personnage ayant atteint le niveau maximum avec ce système évolutif basé sur l'idée qu'en jeu, le voyage importe plus que la destination. Le système de maîtrise prolonge de façon intelligente votre progression sans dénigrer vos niveaux ou votre équipement durement gagnés.
*Nouvelle profession : Revenant*
Incarnez un revenant et canalisez des pouvoirs légendaires pour massacrer vos ennemis et semer le chaos sur le champ de bataille. Cette toute nouvelle profession profite d'une amure lourde et de la puissance éthérée des Brumes.
*Spécialisations*
Le système de jeu évolue ! Avec les spécialisations de profession, vous aurez accès à une arme jusqu'alors indisponible pour votre profession, ainsi qu'à de nouvelles aptitudes, compétences et mécaniques inédites qui renouvelleront votre façon de jouer.
*Nouveau mode de jeu JcJ : Bastion*
Accumulez des ressources pour recruter des soldats. Battez-vous pour prendre le contrôle des héros. Assignez l'un de vos hommes au trébuchet pour défendre votre forteresse et partez à l'assaut du seigneur de guilde ennemi ! Grâce aux nouvelles fonctionnalités de guilde, formez une équipe et grimpez jusqu'au sommet du classement. Le mode Bastion vous fera découvrir le JcJ compétitif de Guild Wars 2 sous un nouvel angle !
*Nouvelle carte McM des territoires frontaliers*
Participez à des combats encore plus intenses sur la toute nouvelle carte des territoires frontaliers. Parcourez les hauteurs vertigineuses, aidez-vous des défenseurs implacables pour repousser vos adversaires et utilisez les pièges pour les faire tomber dans les gouffres. Les objectifs sont plus importants que jamais, car ils permettent d'accéder à de nouvelles stratégies, tactiques et mécaniques qui peuvent donner l'avantage à votre monde !
*Halls de guilde*
Vous avez parcouru le monde entier avec votre guilde. Il est temps d'en revendiquer une partie. Coopérez avec vos camarades de guilde pour ériger votre propre hall de guilde dans le Cœur de Maguuma.


*À propos de Guild Wars 2*
Guild Wars 2 est un MMO visuellement époustouflant, un monde vivant qui offre aux joueurs la grandeur épique d'un environnement de jeu de rôle multijoueurs associée à une mécanique de combat innovante, des événements dynamiques et un scénario personnalisé, ainsi que du jeu compétitif effréné via son mode JcJ par équipe et ses gigantesques combats en Monde contre Monde. Forts du succès de Guild Wars, NCSOFT et le développeur de jeux vidéo ArenaNet™ ont créé un MMO qui permet aux joueurs de jouer comme ils le souhaitent, tout en conservant le modèle commercial sans abonnement qui a contribué à la popularité du premier jeu Guild Wars. Pour plus d'informations sur Guild Wars 2, consultez www.guildwars2.com.

----------


## Hasunay

> Du coup, y'a une branche complète de chaque classe et certains traits qui ne servirait plus à rien (la dernière ligne en général)..
> 
> Edit : Au vu du communiqué de presse que j'ai relayé plus bas, ils ont parlés des aptitudes.
> Du coup, ce que dit leybi est très sensé.


Bah la dernière ligne sera justement celle qui switch lors de la spé, beastmaster devenant hippiemagicien. Sinon j'ai quand même un gros doute sur un changement réel des mécaniques de classe, ce sera surement plus des changement "visuel" du style la gardien obtiens des vertus différentes mais en gros je verrais bien que leurs fonctionnements restent les mêmes.

----------


## mikelion

"Coopérez avec vos camarades de guilde pour ériger votre propre hall de guilde dans le Cœur de Maguuma."
Comment dépenser notre argent, une nouvelle tour ou un vendeur NPC ? Votons  ::):

----------


## olih

On prend tout.
Pas de raison de s'embêter.

----------


## Leybi

J'espère qu'il y aura une salle au trésor pour entreposer notre magot  :B):

----------


## Sephil

Et une bibliothèque pour exposer les tomes commandeurs payés avec le magot !  ::ninja::

----------


## blutch2

L'extension sera disponible mise a jour après mise à jour ou c'est payant? Ils ne sont pas bavard a ce sujet.

----------


## mikelion

C'est un add on, tu payes tout en une fois. Certainement que tu précommandes (donc tu payes) pour accéder à la beta et au jeu, ou tu payes le jeu le jour de sa sortie.

----------


## Tygra

Confirmation qu'il n'y aura qu'une spécialisation au lancement.
Enfin, deux : ranger ET druid. Comme je l'avais prédit plus haut  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est un add on, tu payes tout en une fois. Certainement que tu précommandes (donc tu payes) pour accéder à la beta et au jeu, ou tu payes le jeu le jour de sa sortie.


Si tu payes avant la sortie, c'est pas une précommande, c'est un préachat.  ::ninja:: 

Et vu que c'était le système utilisé pour le jeu de base, j'imagine que ce sera pareil cette fois-ci.

----------


## blutch2

ok merci.  ::):

----------


## gnouman

Le LOULE commence...





> GW2 trait unlocking system used currently will be removed in GW2 Heart of Thorns expansion.
> 
> 
> Colin Johanson posted this bit on the official forums today.
> 
> Hey folks, Now that the HOT is out of the bag, we’re able to update this thread with more details. With the introduction of the new account based mastery system for end-game progression and growth in PvE, we’ll also be re-evaluating our other systems of character progression to ensure they match our over-all pillars and goals for Gw2.
> 
> In doing so: we’re going to be removing the current trait unlocking system currently on live and replacing it with a more simplified system that supports where skills-traits-specializations are going in the future. We’ll go into more details between now and the release of HOT on how skills, traits, and specializations will work in the new Gw2 world.
> 
> Thank you for all your passionate feedback on this topic – it not only helped our dev team lead to this decision, but has played a large role in helping us define how to build our exciting new account based mastery system for end-game progression in PvE as well.

----------


## atavus

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi une nouvelle race justifierait de nouvelles zones bas level et pas une nouvelle classe.
> On peut très bien avoir une nouvelle race et n'avoir que des zones HL les concernant. 
> C'est aussi que cohérent que nouvelle classe et pas de zones LL.


Sauf que dans GW2: les nouveaux persos et les zones bas niveau sont divisés par races.
De même que les zones 1-15 qui sont séparés par race encore une fois.
Donc une zone low level pour une classe spécifique; non, Pour une race je dis pas.

Au passage la nouvelle classe est juste une nouvelle classe...Tu n'as pas besoin d'elle pour faire quoi que ce soit de spécial dans HoT.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Donc une zone low level pour une classe spécifique; non, Pour une race je dis pas.


C'est pas que "une classe", c'est "la" nouvelle classe liée à l'extension, liée à l'Histoire, liée au back-ground ...
Voir un humain revenant faire des missions lvl2 avant même l'apparition du premier dragon, c'est comme un avion dans le ciel de Troie ...
Mais bon, pour ce que vous avez à faire du BG  ::cry::

----------


## atavus

> C'est pas que "une classe", c'est "la" nouvelle classe liée à l'extension, liée à l'Histoire, liée au back-ground ...
> Voir un humain revenant faire des missions lvl2 avant même l'apparition du premier dragon, c'est comme un avion dans le ciel de Troie ...
> Mais bon, pour ce que vous avez à faire du BG

----------


## Alchimist

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi une nouvelle race justifierait de nouvelles zones bas level et pas une nouvelle classe.


Dans Guild Wars 2 toutes les classes ont une capitale et une zone de départ, puisque ces lieux détermineront ta position de départ sur la carte mondiale. Donc quand tu créés un personnages tu as un chemin de lvl-up différent en fonction de ta race, il y a peu de chance que tu ailles explorer Ascalon en premier quand tu créés un Asura, tu pourrais, mais plus probablement tu suivras l'évolution logique des cartes soit Metrica, Caledon, Brisban, puis tu enchaines sur les zones humaines, et éventuellement sur le sud de Lion's Arch ou sur les Cimefroides. 
Si un jour ils rajoutent une nouvelle race, ce dont je doute, mais disons les Tengus, dans ce cas soit leur capitale devra se situer à côté d'une zone de départ déjà présente, soit ils devront en créer une parce que tu ne peux pas forcer le joueur à aller dans une zone de départ d'une autre race, puisque, encore une fois, le chemin de lvl-up est plus ou moins lié à la race que tu choisis, et parce que tu ne peux pas mettre des nouveaux personnages au milieu de zones mid-lvl/haut-lvl. 

Maintenant la classe que tu choisis ne déterminera pas ton point de départ sur la carte du monde, donc il n'y a pas besoin de nouvelle carte pour elles. Qui plus est il n'y a pas une zone de départ pour les guerriers, ou pour les envouteurs, donc pourquoi en rajouter une uniquement parce que les devs ajoutent le revenant. 

Enfin un dernier point rapidement, les cartes bas-lvl sont des cartes très peu visitées une fois atteint le lvl 80, ce qui fait donc d'elles des cartes visiter par des joueurs passagers, à partir de ce moment c'est tout à fait normal de ne pas vouloir mettre beaucoup d'effort pour fournir ce type de carte, et se concentrer sur les cartes populaire, autrement dit les cartes 80.

----------


## Sephil

> C'est pas que "une classe", c'est "la" nouvelle classe liée à l'extension, liée à l'Histoire, liée au back-ground ...
> Voir un humain revenant faire des missions lvl2 avant même l'apparition du premier dragon, c'est comme un avion dans le ciel de Troie ...
> Mais bon, pour ce que vous avez à faire du BG


Sauf que techniquement, la classe est nouvelle pour les joueurs, mais elle est censée exister depuis très longtemps dans le lore.
On aime ou on aime pas cette justification, mais c'est comme ça qu'elle est introduite dans le jeu.

Y a aucune raison de faire des zones low lvl pour une nouvelle classe dans la mesure où une très grande portion de la population va insta-80 son revenant avec des tomes/parchos à la release, et qui plus est dans un jeu où les joueurs se sont toujours plaint d'un manque de contenu HL, et où les devs ont passé la dernière année à faire des changements QoL pour les nouveaux joueurs et leur découverte/progression dans le jeu.

----------


## Beanna

Dans WoW, pour l'introduction du Death Knight, ils avaient créé une zone spéciale à cette classe dans laquelle on apprenait, au cours de quêtes spécifiques étalées sur une poignée de niveaux, le background un peu particulier de cette classe nouvelle avant de rejoindre les autres personnages dans la trame classique du jeu. Certains trouvaient que c'était une idée originale, d'autres une corvée...
J'imagine qu'ils auraient pu en faire de même pour le Revenant, en proposant une zone 1-15 nouvelle dans les brumes où on en apprend un peu plus sur cette profession, ses origines, son fonctionnement, pour le côté immersion. Mais si on considère que, malgré un an d'histoire vivante extra-light, ils n'ont pas réussi à avancer suffisamment sur l'extension au point de la sortir en kit avec du contenu différé, je pense qu'il vaut mieux faire l'impasse sur une newbie zone qui sera négligée par les joueurs qui vont XP à grand renfort de tomes et privilégier le contenu HL...

----------


## purEcontact

Petit détail, dans WoW, le Death Knight commençait niveau 55, sortait de sa noob zone niveau 58 et l'extension donnait accès à des zones à partir du niveau 58.
C'est pas tout à fait pareil.

----------


## Nessou

C'est beau cette envie de vouloir recommencer à 0.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Sauf que techniquement, la classe est nouvelle pour les joueurs, mais elle est censée exister depuis très longtemps dans le lore.
> On aime ou on aime pas cette justification, mais c'est comme ça qu'elle est introduite dans le jeu.


Euh...
Non, je sais pas d'où tu sors cette idée, mais la classe est nouvelle dans le lore également.
Et rytlock est le premier revenant.

----------


## Sephil

Sauf que non.
Le principe de canaliser des héros du passé via les brumes ça existe depuis Factions, ça s'appelle un ritualiste.

Et juste sur le principe ça ne colle pas du tout. Tu crées un Revenant, il commence son histoire au même moment que toutes les autres classes, donc Rytlock n'est pas et ne peut pas être le premier Revenant, à ce moment là il est guerrier.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Préchargement de l'extension lancé à 8h00 avec un nouveau launcher !

----------


## purEcontact

Pour ceux qui seront devant leur PC au moment où le download aura fini, si vous pouvez dire combien de Mo/Go fait le patch, ça serait cool.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

La limite "jouable" est située au alentours de 25000 fichiers / 400Mo

Pour le moment, il me reste 0 fichiers sur ~114000, et j'en suis à *3501Mo*

----------


## olih

Bon j'ai lancé la mise a jour avant de partir au boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

> pour ceux qui seront devant leur pc au moment où le download aura fini, si vous pouvez dire combien de mo/go fait le patch, ça serait cool.


3.4gb

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai un gardien level 80 paré pour explorer la suite du contenu, mais la rerollite me guette, HoT permet il de up un personnage plus rapidement qu'avant? De manière générale, il y'a des nouveaux éléments pour les héros "non 80"?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Chut, tu vas attirer la shitstorm d'hier !

----------


## comodorecass

Ah yes je viens de lire ça! Dommage!

----------


## atavus

> De manière générale, il y'a des nouveaux éléments pour les héros "non 80"?


Non, on s'en tamponne des non 80.

----------


## Kiyo

Le levelling est de toute façon très rapide de manière générale donc ton revenant n'aura pas trop de mal à up.

Bon lancement d'extension ! Enfin pour vous  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais je te comprends, j'ai envie de reroll avec ces maitrises mais j'ai déjà en horreur de me retaper tout le leveling déjà connu et reconnu ...
Faut que je refouille sur le forum pour trouver les BONNES recettes pour monter vite un perso au lvl 80.




> Le levelling est de toute façon très rapide de manière générale


 ::O:

----------


## Bartinoob

> 


Si si. Même sans tomes, compare avec wildstar, le leveling de gw2 est ultra-rapide.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne joue pas à wildstar et je veux bien vos recettes (autre que passer par l'artisanat).

----------


## kennyo

> Je ne joue pas à wildstar et je veux bien vos recettes (autre que passer par l'artisanat).


La cuisine.

C'est pas de l'artisanat.  ::ninja::

----------


## Alchimist

Et ma connexion internet qui me lâche aujourd'hui :haha:   :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai installé TeamViewer pour checker et contrôler si besoin mon installation de GW2 chez moi depuis mon boulot.
Ca peut paraitre bizarre comme ça mais je suis en déplacement ce Week-End et je voulais être sûre de faire la prise de Hall de Guilde en rentrant dimanche !

----------


## Nightwrath

Tout ça sort pile à la livraison de mon logement et tout le bordel ensuite.  :Emo: 
J'essayerais de venir dimanche pour voir le hall de guilde.  :Emo:

----------


## SetaSensei

Bon alors, j'ai déjà vu que ça râlait ce matin sur le /g.
Qu'est ce qui se passe ?  ::): 

Ca vaut le coup que je raque ou j'attend un peu ?  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Deltaplaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eee !

----------


## SetaSensei

Je prends bien note du premier argument.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Je vois pas trop ce qui peut faire râler les gens honnêtement ... 
Les maps sont absolument magnifiques, super fournies, les musiques sont belles, le bout d'histoire que j'ai fait est largement supérieur à ce qu'on à connu sur gw2 original, on peut voler en deltaplane, c'est plutôt assez costaud (même en nécro alors que d'habitude je regarde même pas mon écran), il y a des minijeux, certaines nouvelles spés sont bien (ok je joue Reaper), un sentiment de progression, etc.

Les points qui ont fait râler le jour de la sortie ont été fix dans le patch d'aujourd"hui je pense.
Dans l'ensemble c'est grosse happy face je crois  :;):

----------


## Beanna

> Dans l'ensemble c'est grosse happy face je crois


Au risque de passer pour le râleur de service, je me permets de nuancer ça car ce n'est pas un retour unanime sur l'extension et en ce qui me concerne je lui trouve beaucoup moins de qualités.

Outre les considérations esthétiques qui sont trop subjectives, je trouve que les zones sont extrêmement bordéliques ; sur plusieurs niveaux, aériens, souterrains, on s'y perd sans arrêt et on galère 10 minutes pour aller d'un point A à un point B, si tant est qu'on ne jette pas l'éponge (je pense notamment à la troisième zone). Trop de "passages secret", trop peu de TP, on trouve souvent son chemin par hasard et la progression en est handicapée. Trop souvent depuis la sortie j'ai eu l'impression de ne pas m'amuser car tourner en rond m'a agacé et j'ai perdu mon temps. 
J'ai trouvé le lien avec l'histoire trop sommaire ; sauf 2-3 endroits clés de la jungle qu'on explore dans le cadre du "scénario", 75% des zones n'a aucun lien ni de près ni de loin avec l'histoire et c'est juste de l'exploration pour l'exploration, sans fil conducteur et sans but. J'ai terminé l'histoire de l'extension au complet et la moitié des cartes est encore dans le brouillard, non dévoilée. Personnellement j'aime une progression plus linéaire et guidée par un scénario, des quêtes qui se suivent et racontent une aventure propre à chaque zone pour justifier de se rendre à tel ou tel endroit. Maguuma de mon point de vu c'est tout l'inverse : on est jeté dans l'inconnu, dans la jungle hostile de base, sans scénario, sans but, sans raison d'aller à droite ou à gauche si ce n'est les Hero Points. Certains diront que c'est de la progression "libre", moi je trouve que ça rend les cartes insipides. Et pourtant il y a du potentiel avec les races que l'on découvre, suffisamment pour créer une trame annexe à chaque zone au cours de laquelle on apprend la culture, on va à la rencontre des protagonistes forts de chaque clan, on défend les locaux... Un simple fil conducteur pour explorer la zone en somme, c'est ce qu'il me manque le plus. 

En lieu et place des "coeurs" habituels pour XP son personnage, dans Maguuma on est amené à traquer les events sur la carte ou à grind des random mobs dans un coin isolé pour faire progresser ses masteries dont les compétences deviennent rapidement indispensables pour avancer dans la jungle. Je trouve que ça rajoute à la froideur des zones sans histoire, sans background... De Verdant Brink à Tangled Depths j'ai eu l'impression de faire la même chose. En tant que joueur j'attendais de cette extension des zones avec des quêtes et une trame, car c'est comme ça que j'ai toujours connu les extensions dans les autres jeux et c'est comme ça que j'aime la progression.
Pour ajouter à ma déception, la spécialisation de ma classe principale, le guerrier, est particulièrement ratée et inefficace donc je n'ai même pas la carotte de la recherche des Hero Points pour me pousser à explorer les zones. Maintenant que j'ai terminé l'histoire de mon personnage je n'ai pas l'intention de remettre les pieds en Maguuma. Je ne m'y plais pas et je ne vais pas me fendre le derrière à grind des masteries dont je n'aurai pas l'utilité. Je ne suis pas non plus client des mini-jeux de plateforme.

Le point positif que je retiens de cette extension et qui me permet d'avaler la pilule ce sont les nouvelles possibilités de gameplay. Le Revenant et les nouvelles spécialisations sont une bonne addition au jeu qui permettent de diversifier le gameplay, même si pour l'heure une bonne moitié est baclée tandis que l'autre est "overtuned" et requiert encore quelques passes d'équilibrage pour rentrer dans le rang en terme de dégâts. J'aime que Anet secoue un peu le "meta" aussi bien en PvE, PvP, McM, pour briser la routine et encourager à se renouveler, changer sa façon de jouer, son build, sa classe pourquoi pas... J'aime avoir de la nouvelle matière pour "theorycrafter", je suis curieux des changements qu'on va voir en PvP, de la compétition avec les ligues, et c'est le seul bon contenu que j'ai trouvé dans cette extension.

En dehors du sPvP et de l'histoire de Maguuma je n'ai pas eu vraiment le temps de faire autre chose pour l'instant. Je ne me suis pas penché sur les bénéfices des masteries de la Tyrie et mon intérêt croissant pour les fractales a été fauché dans son élan par l'accroissement de la résistance à l'agonie requise que mes finances ne permettent pas de suivre dans l'immédiat, et c'est très dommage car j'aime beaucoup ces petites fractales routinières avec les canards. La nouvelle map McM, que j'ai mis un point d'honneur à parcourir, est à mon avis beaucoup trop vaste pour y croiser des groupes à une fréquence correcte, et je ne parle même pas des roamers qui ne vont probablement plus quitter CBE car la probabilité de rencontrer un 1v1 dans un temps raisonnable sur une carte aussi grande est proche du néant... La fréquentation en McM à l'heure actuelle ne témoigne pas d'un grand enthousiasme pour ces cartes en tout cas.

En guise de *TL;DR* je dirais que pour moi Maguuma c'est très "bof", zones fades, progression laborieuse, exploration corvée et histoire trop succincte, mais l'ajout des spécialisations pour secouer tous les modes de jeu permet de renouveler mon goût pour le sPvP et j'ai envie de découvrir les nouvelles fractales si tôt que ma tirelire me le permettra, un gameplay neuf avec le Revenant, ainsi que le raid avec beaucoup d'impatience.

----------


## purEcontact

On me demande pas mon avis mais je le donne quand même, de manière condensé :

*Positif :* 
- L'histoire
J'ai peu avancé mais ça a l'air intéressant et bien mis en scène.
Je suis pas friand mais j'apprécie.

- Les cartes
En ballade, elles sont plutôt sympas.
On découvre plein de truc à droite et à gauche.

- Les aventures
C'est irrégulier mais globalement, je les aime bien.

- Le revenant
Enfin, le héraut.
Peut être un futur main...

- Les spécialisation
...avant que ça me gonfle et que je retourne sur le dragon hunter.

- Les fractales.
Le fait de remonter des niveaux, les nouveaux skins, des objectifs à faire en somme donc je suis plutot content parce que j'y passe beaucoup de temps.

*Négatif :*
- Les cartes
Je vais mettre un bémol : on connait pas encore les cartes donc elles paraissent bordélique.
Mais j'avoue que quand on veut absolument atteindre un point, c'est frustrant : on ne sait jamais si c'est au dessus ou en dessous.
Y'a 3 niveaux sur chaque carte si on ouvre la map.
Y'en a 25 si on évalue un niveau par point intéressant (maitrise / point de héros / etc.) ...

- Le sPvP
J'en faisais peu avant.
Le bastion me vend pas du rêve.
Tbh, je suis pas le mieux placé pour en parler.

- L'équilibre de l'exp.
Beaucoup d'exp nécessaire pour monter chaque palier de maîtrise et finalement peu de moyen d'en avoir.
Les aventures en apportent beaucoup la première fois qu'on les fait en or.
Ce qui m'ennui le plus, c'est l'espèce de timegate : si vous avez fait des events sur la carte mais que vous voulez partir, soit vous partez et vous perdez le bonus d'xp, soit vous retstez bloqué sur la carte.
C'est assez frustrant.
Certains en sont arrivés à grinder / bash des mobs plutôt que de faire les events car ça rapportait plus d'exp. 
Du coup, l'équilibrage est mauvais...

- Les fractales "gold sink"
J'y passe beaucoup de temps et même si j'ai la maîtrise niveau max, j'ai l'impression d'y perdre de l'argent.
A la fin des fractales on doit ouvrir une boite qui potentiellement donne de l'argent via la vente de gris.
Mais pour l'ouvrir, il faut une clé qui coûte assez cher sur les grosses quantités (je dirais 50pa/clé, quand vous finissez une fractale avec 6 boites, il faut débourser 3 po et ne pas être sûr d'avoir assez de gris pou rembourser).
Du coup, ça flingue pas mal l'envie d'y aller.

*Globalement :*

Honnêtement, j'ai le cul entre deux chaises.
On a pas eu de contenu pendant un an donc un apport aussi conséquent est vraiment cool mais en contrepartie, ils ont complètement flingué l'économie du jeu en distribuant des T5 et T6 comme des bonbons et en nerfant violemment les apports en or.
Du coup, je suis content d'avoir du neuf mais mécontent qu'ils aient flingué le vieux.

----------


## lPyl

Globalement assez d'accord avec Beanna. Le seul point négatif que je rajouterais c'est l'impact (très négatif) des mastery sur l'exploration.

Perso j'adore me balader en courant dans les zones juste pour découvrir les endroits sympa , faire quelques challenge par ci par là.

La je me retrouve avec la moitié du contenu de la map  (aussi bien en terme de challenge que d'explo) auquel je peux pas (ou très difficilement) accéder, juste pacque ça me fait chier de grinder les events pour débloquer les mastery. Autant que l'histoire soit un peu bloquée derrière ça (histoire de la rallonger superficiellement), je peux comprendre. Pour l'explo c'est juste chiant.

----------


## kennyo

Après le vol via les courants d'air et les champis sauteurs se débloquent très rapidement. A part 2 point de hero, j'ai fait 100% de la première map comme ça. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'ils auraient dû faire le sol et juste un étage sur la cime des arbres. 

Alors je ne sais pas quelles aventures tu as testé Pure car je ne t'ai pas vu dans le tableau des scores de celles que j'ai testé, mais les 3/4 sont inhumaines pour obtenir l'OR. 

Surtout que le meta event de la map ne permet pas de faire un tas d'essais. J'aurai aimé un truc plus faisable avec un côté un leadboard bonus pour voir qui a la plus grosse, c'est un peu frustrant de voir qu'un point de maîtrise en dépend. Comparé à la difficulté PvE outdoor du jeu, c'est trop relevé je trouve (je pense aux champignons dans la grotte et au stand de tir notamment). 

Sinon, avec un stuff conditions, j'ai entendu dire que le Guerrier envoie pas mal avec sa nouvelle spécialisation élite, tu pourrais développer Beanna ? 

Sinon le découpage des fractals est une bonne chose, mais c'est un peu le bordel ces nouveaux loots (pages etc.).

----------


## Alchimist

Globalement d'accord avec ce qui est dit plus haut, je rajouterai que les événements liés aux cartes sont plutôt intéressants, par exemple pour ce qui est de Verdant Brink on doit essayer de contrôler un maximum de point de contrôle obligeant les joueurs à se disperser en petits groupes, évitant ainsi le "Zerg" bête et méchant, pour Auric Basin on doit faire plusieurs frappes coordonnées en même temps, pour Dragon's Stand c'est la même idée mais en beaucoup plus exigeant, et Tangled Depths est également très exigeant puisque si une équipe échoue tout l’événement tombe à l'eau. Sans oublier que la difficulté générale des combats est plutôt relevée. 

J'ai fini l'histoire, et je l'ai trouvé assez décevante, sans réel twist, ni climax, ni enjeu épique, avec une écriture parfois très facile, et beaucoup de questions non-résolues.

Le reste a été dit, les spécialisations renouvellent l’intérêt pour le jeu, tout comme le Revenant, les cartes sont relativement uniques et très jolies, mais ça se fait au prix d'une navigation peu intuitive, et les maitrises donnent un certains aspect metroidvania, après on peut se demander si c'était vraiment une bonne idée dans un MMO, puisque dans les faits il faut investir beaucoup de temps pour les monter correctement. 

Mais j'attends davantage les raids et les ligues PvP, pour voir si je vais tenir le coup sur le long terme.

----------


## Sephil

Je demandais juste une chose pour cette extension : de la difficulté.
Et elle est présente !

Jouer en full glass sur les nouvelles maps ça ajoute tellement de piment, c'est absolument génial.
Les champions sont des vrais champions, pas des poteaux que tu pouvais soloter après quelques semaines de jeu à la release de vanilla.

Les instabilités en fractales ont été pensées pour chambouler le meta, et du coup c'est encore plus fun de jouer ce meta et de compenser les désavantages avec du beau jeu.

La 3ème map qui fait couler tant d'encre de la plume de Beanus, je commence à l'adorer. Je me suis un peu arraché les cheveux le premier jour. Maintenant je commence doucement à y prendre mes repères, et c'est encore 10 fois mieux que ce que j'imaginais quand ils parlaient de maps sur plusieurs niveaux ultra-denses. Faut être en permanence à l’affût quand tu te ballades, sinon tu te fais rouler dessus par un blob de mordrem, ça fait grincer des dents, mais j'en veux toujours plus !

Le seul truc qui me gênait, c'était les 400 pts pour unlock les spécialisations, sachant que la plupart des hero challenges sont très difficilement solotables, et ils ont réduit à 250. C'est juste parfait, il me reste plus que le chronomancer à unlock, et je me garde les hero challenges pour plus tard quand je voudrai du défi !

J'ai tellement hâte d'attaquer les raids !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je partage complètement l'avis de Sephil.

Je rajouterai que pour ma part, la troisième map, *Profondeurs verdoyantes* est ma map préférée.
Je la trouve tellement bien foutue une fois qu'on la connait.

----------


## SetaSensei

Bon en fait, c'est pas mal mais pas super bien équilibré si j'ai bien compris.

Un peu comme toutes les extensions du monde de l'univers des MMOs.
Bien, faut que je rassemble les quelques serteces que j'ai de côté et je pense craquer, même si le temps me fait toujours défaut.

----------


## Dar

Faut aimer les puzzles jump quoi, moi ca me file des boutons. 
C'est excessivement pénible de pas pouvoir aller clairement d'un point A à un point B. 
Tu tentes un passage à travers un gros blob de mob que tu mets 15 min à tuer 1 par 1 pour t'apercevoir que c'est pas le bon chemin. Tu tentes un passage qui nécéssite le deltaplane tu te rates et tu tombes tu creves parceque t'as pas la maitrise des courants ascendants. Tu retentes le deltaplane tu réussi ce que tu veux faire pour t'apercevoir que c'est pas le bon chemin.

Certains y trouvent du plaisir pour le coté explo, moi ces passages m'ont juste donné envie de déco. Heureusement qu'il y a des gentils 
canards aider.
Limite le conseil que je filerais aux newbs qui n'aiment pas spécialement l'explo et se casser la tête pour avancer c'est de ne pas progresser dans la map tant que vous n'avez pas débloqué les champignons sauteurs et les courants ascendant. Ca pourrait vous épargner bien des prises de tête.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Limite le conseil que je filerais aux newbs qui n'aiment pas spécialement l'explo et se casser la tête pour avancer c'est de ne pas progresser dans la map tant que vous n'avez pas débloqué les champignons sauteurs et les courants ascendant. Ca pourrait vous épargner bien des prises de tête.


En même temps, si tu fais l'histoire en parallèle, quand tu arrive sur cette carte, tu es déjà sensé avoir débloqué ces 3 maîtrises.

----------


## Dar

> En même temps, si tu fais l'histoire en parallèle, quand tu arrive sur cette carte, tu es déjà sensé avoir débloqué ces 3 maîtrises.


Je parle de La 1ere carte. Je viens à peine de finir l'histoire perso qui m'amène à la carte suivante et j'ai toujours pas débloqué les courants ascendants.
Quand je disais de ne "pas progresser dans la map" je parle de ne pas progresser dans la 1ere map. De rester genre autour des 2 1er tp et de pex dans ce coin.
Je me suis fait suer à explorer cette 1ere map pour débloquer tous les tp sans les courants ascendants.

----------


## Beanna

> Sinon, avec un stuff conditions, j'ai entendu dire que le Guerrier envoie pas mal avec sa nouvelle spécialisation élite, tu pourrais développer Beanna ?


Le War en PvE est principalement considéré pour son lourd apport en buffs, avec le partage de Might de Phalanx, les bannières et un peu de vulnérabilité. La branche Berserker ne s'intègre pas du tout dans ce build.
Le Berserker permet de renforcer l'aspect "condi" du War mais, spécialisation ou pas, il reste médiocre dans ce rôle en comparaison d'un Ingé ou d'un Rôdeur qu'on préférera dans un groupe opti. C'est une ouverture sur la diversité des builds mais peu de gens aiment jouer un build faible au final...

La spécialisation Berserker n'a rien d'une amélioration ou d'une évolution pour le War et l'appellation "élite" fait doucement rigoler... Elle n'est une amélioration que pour une moitié des classes du jeu pour l'instant et ne donne aucun sentiment de progression pour les autres, ce qui est très dommage car ça influe directement sur l'intérêt de Maguuma et les bénéfices de cette extension. Je n'ai pas de motivation à grind les masteries pour chasser les Hero Challenges en Maguuma si ma spécialisation élite ne représente pas un objectif. En revanche, lorsque je joue un Revenant, je suis très impatient de débloquer Glint et la spécialisation est une carotte très forte pour l'exploration.

----------


## Karnus

> Ce qui m'ennui le plus, c'est l'espèce de timegate : si vous avez fait des events sur la carte mais que vous voulez partir, soit vous partez et vous perdez le bonus d'xp, soit vous retstez bloqué sur la carte.
> C'est assez frustrant.


Mais oui ! C'est super frustrant de se dire qu'on doit quitter le jeu, ou la map, alors que t'as des récompenses en file d'attente. Alors t'afk 10 minutes, quand tu peux, avant de changer de map, histoire de récupérer les coffres que t'as gagné mais qui ne sont pas encore arrivés...

Aussi, quand on ne connait pas encore une map, je trouve que c'est assez compliqué de trouver où en est la map au niveau du meta-event, histoire de se taper rapidement l'incruste dans les events en cours.

Sinon je compatis aux déçus de leur spécialisation, j'ai pas à me plaindre avec mon reaper.

----------


## Sephil

> l'appellation "élite" fait doucement rigoler... Elle n'est une amélioration que pour une moitié des classes du jeu pour l'instant et ne donne aucun sentiment de progression pour les autres


Ca fait 2 fois que tu dis ça. Je peux savoir la moitié que tu considères comme pas améliorée ? Parce que personnellement, j'ai pas du tout le même décompte.

----------


## mikelion

Concernant les spécialisations, celle du rôdeur en me plaît pas du tout. Je ne parle pas de la technique même du druide, mais ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'attendais d'un rôdeur au départ du jeu. Ils auraient mieux fait de faire un truc avec le pet, comme ajouter pendant un temps un 2ème pet, ou pouvoir se transformer en animal histoire de faire 3 familiers comme il était prévu quand on était encore à la bêta il y a 3 ans et demi.
Mais bon c'est comme ça, cela ne serta à rien de revenir dessus. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas pourquoi je le fais.

----------


## lPyl

Ouais perso j'aurais plus vu l'inverse, que le fait de pas avoir l'extension te laisse derrière tellement les nouvelles branches sont fortes.
Enfin en tout cas pour thief, mesmer, necro, inge, guard. Et peut être aussi elem et ranger, mais j'ai pas suffisamment vu/testé pour dire.

Et je laisse le revenant à part, vu qu'y a pas de comparaison avec/sans la spé.

----------


## Alchimist

Si vous jouez Ingénieur en Sinistre (altération) vous pouvez laissez tomber le Scrapper parce que ça ne vous apporte rien du tout. 

Le Dragon Hunter c'est mignon à jouer, mais dans du contenu haut-niveau (fractales/raids) ça ne vaut pas le Gardien, cependant en monde ouvert et en donjon la branche offre une bonne poussée de dégâts brutes, et en sPvP ça à un fort potentiel sans éclipser les anciens builds du Gardien. 

Plus généralement il y a des spécialisations vont améliorer certains types de gameplay, par exemple le Scrapper va améliorer l'aspect contrôle de foule et le build Juggernaut, un autre exemple peut être celui de Berserker qui améliore les builds d'altérations, après il y en a qui vont améliorer plus globalement la classe, le Chronomancer est utile dans quasiment tout les builds, particulièrement grâce Illusionary Reversion et Chronophantasma qui facilitent grandement l'utilisation des Shatters, pareil pour le Reaper qui améliore grandement tout les types de gameplay, et enfin on a une anomalie qui est le Druide qui n'améliore pas particulièrement le Ranger, puisque le Ranger n'a jamais été un bon healer, ni une bonne classe pour faire du contrôle de foule, mais qui va proposer quelque chose de tout à fait nouveau, donc du hard-healing ou du hard-CC, après ça fonctionne plus ou moins bien.

----------


## purEcontact

> Le Dragon Hunter c'est mignon à jouer, mais dans du contenu haut-niveau (fractales/raids) ça ne vaut pas le Gardien


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Beanna

> Ca fait 2 fois que tu dis ça. Je peux savoir la moitié que tu considères comme pas améliorée ? Parce que personnellement, j'ai pas du tout le même décompte.


Berserker, Tempest et Daredevil ne sont pas des spécialisations très enthousiasmantes d'après les retours que j'ai lu, peu représentées en PvP et pas de up notable en PvE si je ne dis pas de bêtises (c'est toi le spécialiste du sujet).
Le Scrapper et le Druide sont plutôt situationnels puisqu'ils n'ont pas l'air de briller en dehors du sPvP.
Ce sont pour moi les spécialisations qui manquent un peu de travail pour donner un vrai sentiment d'évolution à la classe, de "transformation d'élite" pour reprendre l'argument commercial de Anet, comme le sont par exemple le Reaper, le Chrono ou le Herald qui font carton plein dans tous les modes de jeu et sont une motivation puissante pour remplir les Hero Challenges. Si ces spécialisations ont pour vocation d'être seulement "annexes" et "gadget" plutôt que de renforcer directement l'archétype de la classe de départ, dans ce cas elles font beaucoup moins rêver...
Je sais pas si ça fait exactement une moitié.  ::P: 

Y a des topics qui fleurissent partout pour baiser les pieds de Robert Gee en charge de la conception du Reaper et du Chrono que tout le monde adule, et y a les autres quoi...

----------


## Snydlock

> Pour ajouter à ma déception, la spécialisation de ma classe principale, le guerrier, est particulièrement ratée et inefficace donc je n'ai même pas la carotte de la recherche des Hero Points pour me pousser à explorer les zones.


C'est parce que tu joues le meta opti ça.  ::ninja:: 
J'suis sûr qu'il y a des builds sympas à faire avec. Je teste justement un bricolage personnel, mais toujours avec du zerk.
Et pour parler un peu des autres spé, je trouve justement certaines un peu trop pétées notamment en sPvP. Ça pousse encore plus à ne jouer qu'un archétype et à oublier le côté _"je joue ce qu'il me plait dans les limites du raisonnable"_ du jeu.

----------


## gnouman

Renommez ce Topic en Heart Of The Rage.  :Popcorn:

----------


## Sephil

> Berserker, Tempest et Daredevil ne sont pas des spécialisations très enthousiasmantes d'après les retours que j'ai lu, peu représentées en PvP et pas de up notable en PvE si je ne dis pas de bêtises (c'est toi le spécialiste du sujet).
> Le Scrapper et le Druide sont plutôt situationnels puisqu'ils n'ont pas l'air de briller en dehors du sPvP.
> Ce sont pour moi les spécialisations qui manquent un peu de travail pour donner un vrai sentiment d'évolution à la classe, de "transformation d'élite" pour reprendre l'argument commercial de Anet, comme le sont par exemple le Reaper, le Chrono ou le Herald qui font carton plein dans tous les modes de jeu et sont une motivation puissante pour remplir les Hero Challenges. Si ces spécialisations ont pour vocation d'être seulement "annexes" et "gadget" plutôt que de renforcer directement l'archétype de la classe de départ, dans ce cas elles font beaucoup moins rêver...
> Je sais pas si ça fait exactement une moitié. 
> 
> Y a des topics qui fleurissent partout pour baiser les pieds de Robert Gee en charge de la conception du Reaper et du Chrono que tout le monde adule, et y a les autres quoi...


Tempest c'est vraiment sympa en build meta PvE, l'overload feu te permet de remplir un creux dans la rotation où normalement tu spam 1.
Au delà de ça, dans du contenu plus difficile (genre quand tu montes en fractales), ça donne accès à des utilitaires vraiment appréciables.
Le tout sans perdre vraiment par rapport à la branche eau.
En PvP, du peu que j'ai testé, c'est vraiment supérieur au D/D classique. Tu mets une pression bien plus grande, ce qui te permet de pas être juste complètement roflstomped par les autres nouvelles spés. Après à voir si ça va stick dans le futur meta...

Daredevil sert d'utilitaire dans des trucs un peu niche en PvE, genre la heat room de Thaumanova avec le dodge qui se dandine là, c'est juste débile, encore plus simple qu'en norn.
En dehors de ça, j'ai cru comprendre que c'était un peu comme l'elem, aka tu perds pas grand chose à le jouer par rapport à un thief standard.
En PvP, ça a l'air vraiment fort, et par extension en roaming WvW, je pense que ça va casser pas mal de bouches.

Le Berserker est effectivement pas du tout excitant.
Ca sert de up pour tous les guerriers qui s'amusaient à solo des boss en spé condi.
Ca aura peut être une place en troll build roaming WvW (killshot zerker bonjour).
Au delà de ça, mouais.

Scrapper et druide, tu l'as dit, c'est très fort en PvP, dans 2 rôles différents d'ailleurs, et par extension en roam WvW.

Pour moi y a 3 tiers dans les elite spec :
t1 : chrono, herald, reaper (avec un bémol, parce que c'est un énorme buff sur le nécro, mais ça le rend pas spécialement plus utile en groupe)
t2 : tempest, daredevil, scrapper, druid, dragonhunter
t3 : zerker

----------


## Leybi

Tempest ça a effectivement remplacé le d/d classique. Par contre, la trompette est vraiment nulle mais nulle c'est dommage (sauf en might stacking, tu peux faire 25 stacks sans switch d'armes, supeeeer). Et les traits sont très axé aura, du coup y'a vraiment qu'un seul build intéressant.

Les overloads le fait de pas pouvoir switch d'éléments pendant le cast je trouve ça totalement contraire au gameplay elem (normalement pendant tous les casts on peut switch d'éléments pour profiter des bonus de switch et lancer des sorts instant qui ne cassent pas la barre du sort en cours). Dommage parce qu'avec ça ils seraient très bons. Là c'est sympa, y'a un coté high risk high-reward mais t'as l'impression d'être obligé de jouer à 2 à l'heure en switchant rarement, ça m'énerve.

----------


## lPyl

Un truc sympa sur le daredevil (enfin tout du moins en PvE solo), c'est l'accès au bâton. Ça tape (relativement) fort (surtout avec tout les traits qui sont dans la branche, tu dois pouvoir au moins taper dans le +27% juste sur cette branche) en AoE, ça met la blinde de vulnérabilité, y a de la mobilité et un blind AoE.

Autrement en sPvP (j'ai pas encore testé à fond) mais ça t'apporte des traits intéressants pour le burst (genre le 7% de dégâts en plus au CaC sans autre condition + le dodge qui fait mal et qui augmente tes dégâts). Un trait intéressant pour le condi (l'esquive qui fait des condis et augment les dégâts condis). Et des trucs intéressants pour la survie (deux traits de cleanse, un peu de sustain, un skill de block, plus d'esquive, des moyens de regagner plein d'endurance pour avoir encore plus d'esquive).

(et je joue pas en WvW :D )

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour moi y a 3 tiers dans les elite spec :
> t1 : chrono, herald, reaper (avec un bémol, parce que c'est un énorme buff sur le nécro, mais ça le rend pas spécialement plus utile en groupe)
> t2 : tempest, daredevil, scrapper, druid, dragonhunter
> t3 : zerker


Tu peux monter le dragonhunter d'un tiers.
Je crois que les joueurs comprennent pas trop à quel point c'est puissant.

Le F1 peut ramener des cibles qui sont à 1200 au cac.
A la différence de la lance du scorpion du voleur, le F1 monte jusqu'à 5 cibles.
Sur la source, on peut pull les élémentaires de glace aggro par mégarde, les stack près du boss et les faire en aoe (ou près du feu)

Le F2 brise l'immobilisation et soigne à 4k en aoe, le CD est assez court.

Le F3 rend intouchable les alliés à l'intérieur du cône et le dragonhunter pendant 6 à 8 secondes (selon le trait).
Ça bloque les aoe, les attaques directs, les projectiles, les attaques canalisées indirectes (comme le vol de vie / auto attaque mesmer).
Au niveau des traits, si on prends toutes les augmentations de dégâts, on se retrouve avec 17% à 33% de dégâts supplémentaires (en fonction des situations, on est plus sur du 17/27% en pratique).

_Edit pour précision qui peut paraître conne mais on sait jamais._
F1/F2/F3 sont des vertus.
Ca ne prends pas la place des compétences utilitaires et ça tire parti des avantages de la branche vertu.
Donc quand je dis que le F1 c'est comme la lance du scorpion, c'est assez faux puisque d'un côté on a un sort qui est "gratuit", de l'autre on a un sort qui doit prendre un emplacement.

Pour le F3, on a un break stun qui pose de la stabilité aux alliés et qui absorbe tout les dégâts fait au groupe pendant 6 à 8 secondes en plus de placer une égide. Ça ne coûte pas d'emplacement utilitaire donc on peut avoir repliez-vous, tenez-bon et sol consacré dans le cas d'un besoin de stabilité ou bouclier du vengeur et mur de renvoi dans le cas d'absorption de projectiles ou carrément signe de puissance et le piège de vulné.

Bref, c'est violent je vous dis.
_Fin d'Edit_

Un des piège monte à 20 charges de vulnérabilités en moins de 2 secondes et pose le débuff de révélé (typiquement, sur le moussu, c'est bien pratique).
Un des traits fait que lorsque le DH frappe la cible de sa lance, il place vulnérabilité.
Autant dire que les 25 stacks de vulnérabilité en début de combat, c'est pas un soucis.
C'est à pondérer avec le fait que tout le monde met beaucoup de vulnérabilité maintenant.

Mais honnêtement, le gardien était déjà bien fumé en fractal haut niveau, le dragonhunter est un cran au dessus.

Après, tout n'est pas rose non plus, les pièges ne sont globalement pas intéressant et l'arc n'est pas bon : les dégâts de l'auto-attaque sont sympa mais sans plus et le piou-piou du 2, c'est marrant pour voir des gros chiffres mais d'un point de vu purement dégâts, je pense que le ratio n'est pas bon car le temps d'incantation grapille sur le temps d'un symbole (+10% dégâts) et sur la lance (+10% également) donc l'espadon et masse/torche semblent plus intéressant.
Mais comme toutes les spécialisations ont l'air d'avoir des trucs à jeter...

----------


## Leybi

En PvE seulement Pure ! En sPvP les Dragonhunter Arc + Traps on voit que ça c'est fou  ::P:  Ça s'est déjà fait nerf mais y'en a toujours minimum 2 par partie.

----------


## Maximelene

Les Dragonhunters c'est des Rôdeurs en fait, c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## mikelion

> Les Dragonhunters c'est des Rôdeurs en fait, c'est ça ?


Je pense que le Dragonhunter attire ses ennemis pour les avoir au CAC, tandis que le rôdeur cherche à repousser et à rester loin de ses ennemis.

----------


## Sephil

> En PvE seulement Pure ! En sPvP les Dragonhunter Arc + Traps on voit que ça c'est fou  Ça s'est déjà fait nerf mais y'en a toujours minimum 2 par partie.


Bah tu m'étonnes.
Coucou la spé glass qui harass tellement fort sur point, que t'es obligé de te casser. x)

----------


## Sephil

Bon bah correction, DnT commence à sortir les builds.
Apparemment en groupe opti, le Berserker apporte un bonus de DPS sur arms pour le PS war, et sur discipline pour l'éventuel autre war.

----------


## Saeryswen

Pour ma part je découvre tout juste. Les maps sont très belles et bien fournies en trucs à faire. Les maîtrises sont quelques peu lentes à monter et il faut farm pas mal, mais dans un sens si cela avait été plus facile, cela n'aurait eut que peu d'intérêt et on aurait très vite fait le tour. 

Je joue actuellement chromante et j'avoue m'éclater avec cette spécialisation. Je pense qu'en pop y'a moyen de faire de jolis coups subtils par derrière comme il faut. J'aimerais bien découvrir un peu plus les fractales, car j'ai pas souvent l'occasion d'y aller. 

Désolée de ne pas pouvoir aller plus dans les détails, mais j'ai perdu la main en ce qui concerne le jargon technique. 

Par contre ce qui me gêne, se sont les crash incessants du jeu. Toutes les demi-heure (plus ou moins), le jeu plante et je suis obligée de faire "forcer à quitter" pour me reco... Je sais bien que les sorties d'extensions ne sont pas parfaites mais c'est bien la 1ere fois que je crash autant et c'est bien embêtant (surtout quand on fait l'histoire et qu'il faut  recommencer le chapitre à chaque fois)

----------


## Beanna

> Bon bah correction, DnT commence à sortir les builds.
> Apparemment en groupe opti, le Berserker apporte un bonus de DPS sur arms pour le PS war, et sur discipline pour l'éventuel autre war.


Bonne nouvelle ça !
Cependant, comme tu l'as indiqué, ça a l'air d'être vraiment réservé à un groupe "opti"... Faire une croix sur le Battle Standard (Rez Banner) pour Headbutt afin de compenser la perte de Arms dans la génération d'adrénaline requiert d'avoir des camarades solides et expérimentés et la perte de Fury sur le F1 rend également plus dépendant de la composition du groupe, Elem et/ou Rev indispensables !
Le point positif c'est qu'il n'y a plus besoin de spam ses signets hors combat pour stack la précision, ça c'était chiant. Et une rotation légèrement plus variée, même très légèrement, c'est toujours bon à prendre.  :^_^: 

[Edit] Ce n'est pas vraiment la section appropriée mais je mets le guide à disposition pour ceux que ça intéresse :
Warrior Build Guide For Dungeons and Fractals *10/26/15* (Nike [DnT])

----------


## Snydlock

Je savais bien qu'on en ferait quelque chose de ce Berserker. :Cigare:

----------


## Longwelwind

J'ai acheté ce matin et j'ai fait 2 petites heures, et je suis vachement content. J'ai passé une heure à aller capturer les camps dans la première map, et essayer des les sécuriser, je me suis fait quelques bros avec qui on a monté un camp lvl max. Mon seul regret, c'est que les améliorations apportent pas de trucs utilisables par les joueurs (comme les armes de sièges sur les châteaux dans Silverwastes). C'est cool qu'ils se soient concentrés sur le contenu ouvert et faisable avec des pick-ups plutôt que sur du contenu phasé/instancié comme pas mal de concurrents.
Ça doit être le seul vrai Massively Multiplayer MMORPG du marché en ce moment.

Bien surpris après ~1 an d'absence.

----------


## Maderone

Voilà, moi aussi je vais apporter mes deux centimes. 

J'ai repris le jeu avec l'extension et j'avoue que je me retrouve totalement perdu. Y'a tellement de choses dans ce jeu qui n'est pas expliqué, c'est un truc de fou. Et si tu suis pas l'actualité au jour le jour avec le wiki d'ouvert, tu te fais larguer. 
Mais bref, je me remets dans le bain petit à petit. 

Concernant l'extension, j'y vais doucement et pour l'instant je suis agréablement surpris. La nouvelle zone (j'en ai vu qu'une) est super bien construite. Je trouve que le mot exploration prend enfin tout son sens. On a pas tout d'indiqué sur la map. Faut chercher, découvrir, comprendre la carte. Et le level design est super bien travaillé aussi. Les maps vanilla sont tellement plates et linéaires. Après comme dit Beanna, ça peut pas plaire à tout le monde, c'est dommage. Parce que j'ai jamais autant pris de plaisir à explorer une carte qu'avec l'extension. Et pourtant, j'ai vu que 25% de la première. Je me presse pas, j'avance à mon rythme et c'est un vrai plaisir. 

Pour les spécialisations, bah j'en ai découverte qu'une, celle du voleur. Je m'attendais pas à grand chose d'elle, mais finalement je prends mon pied. C'est exactement mon style de jeu. J'en débloquerai d'autres petit à petit. Notamment rodeur, parce que ça fait quelques temps que j'aurais bien aimé jouer un perso heal sur GW2. Et il a l'air pas mal pour ce rôle. 
Je ne sais pas si j'ai mal compris la chose, mais plus haut y'avait Beanna qui râlait parce que les spécialisation de certaines classes ne les rendaient pas plus forte. 

Mais c'est pas un peu le but finalement d'une spécialisation ? Ne pas la rendre plus forte mais juste différente. Ce spécialiser dans quelque chose ça veut pas dire que l'on doit pouvoir être plus fort que n'importe qui ne choisissant pas cette spé. Donc je comprends pas bien la critique. Pour moi, c'est plus du choix de gameplay que du choix de l'efficacité. Si la spé de telle classe ne t'intéresse pas, tu devrais pas te retrouver à être moins fort sans elle. Sinon, je trouve ça un peu con. Tout le monde est obligé de jouer la spé pour être au niveau. 

Et puis sinon j'ai fait un revenant. J'aime beaucoup la mécanique de sa classe, très dynamique. C'est dommage que la spécialisation soit à ce point pété par rapport aux autres. Je comprends pas pourquoi ils ont fait une spé pareille. 

Et puis le spvp, les nouvelles mécaniques de combats (stab, condi stackable, champions... Etc) ca a vraiment rendu le jeu meilleur. En particulier à Maguuma ou l'on a enfin un pve difficile... Et c'est pas trop tôt ! Ca fait tellement de bien de devoir galérer plutôt que spammer ces compétences en nobrain. 

Donc pour l'instant, j'en ressors agréablement surpris. Et j'attends de voir ce qu'ils vont faire dans la suite (raid, autres maps... etc)

----------


## lPyl

Le truc qui me fait vraiment peur en progressant dans l'extension, c'est le nombre de choses qui vont être complètement infaisable (en dehors de monter un truc spécifique en guilde) si une map attire pas les gens (pacqu'elle est chiante/loot mal/...).
Genre les points de héros champions (la encore ça doit pouvoir se faire à 4/5), les activités/achievments qui demandent de réussir tout ou partie d'un meta event (la ça peut demander 40 à 50 personnes).

Par exemple, sur la deuxième map. Le meta event battle in tarir sur une dizaine de déclenchement, je l'ai jamais vu réussir. Autant dire que l'achievment ou faut le réussir 100 fois...
Et vu le nombre de zone 80 avec des méta event (4 dans maguma, l'ile karka, 3 dans Ohr), je pense qu'y en a qui vont très rapidement atteindre le statut de truc infaisable.

----------


## Beanna

> Mais c'est pas un peu le but finalement d'une spécialisation ? Ne pas la rendre plus forte mais juste différente. Ce spécialiser dans quelque chose ça veut pas dire que l'on doit pouvoir être plus fort que n'importe qui ne choisissant pas cette spé. Donc je comprends pas bien la critique. Pour moi, c'est plus du choix de gameplay que du choix de l'efficacité. Si la spé de telle classe ne t'intéresse pas, tu devrais pas te retrouver à être moins fort sans elle. Sinon, je trouve ça un peu con. Tout le monde est obligé de jouer la spé pour être au niveau.


J'aime bien ta définition de la spécialisation, comme une ouverture à un gameplay annexe pour diversifier les classes et étendre les possibilités.  :;): 
C'est ce à quoi je m'attendais également et je pensais pouvoir continuer de jouer mon Guerrier "classique" (puissance) après l'extension, la spécialisation Berserker et le recours aux conditions ne m'intéressant pas. Cela dit, en jeu et surtout en PvP, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un écart important "d'efficacité" entre certaines spécialisations _très populaires_ et les classes _"de base"_ qui est davantage dû à un écart de chiffres qu'aux nouveautés dans le gameplay. Pour certaines ce n'est pas une ouverture à la diversité mais bien un bond en efficacité d'après mon expérience, car les dégâts ou la survie de ces spécialisations est bien supérieur aux standards d'équilibrage sur lesquels les classes "de base" se sont alignées après plusieurs années. C'est peut être seulement un stade temporaire cela dit et les dégâts pourront rentrer dans le rang après quelques patchs pour faire des spécialisations une vraie alternative plutôt qu'une nécessité pour rester compétitif.

----------


## Longwelwind

C'est vrai. Mettre du contenu de groupe obligatoire peut introduire un problème de manque de joueur par après.
C'est ce qui est arrivé dans Guild Wars premier du nom. Après la sortie de la première extension, Cantha, les zones pour faire les missions de Vanilla se sont un peu vidées.  On avait accès aux mercenaires, mais ceux-ci étaient pas aussi puissant que des gens normaux, et c'était assez dure de faire les missions avec ceux-ci.
Lors de la sortie de la deuxième extension, Nightfall, ils ont introduit le système de héros où tu peux avoir des alliées (jusqu'à 3) que tu peux customiser (sorts & équipements). Du coup, les missions à 8, tu peux les faire à 2 avec 6 héros.

L'avantage de la progression horizontale, c'est que tu as pas de "ligne de progression" comme dans d'autres jeux. Du coup, tu peux toujours démarrer n'importe quoi avec tes potes. Si dans un an, il sorte une nouvelle extension et qu'un de tes potes te rejoint, il pourra te rejoindre dans la nouvelle extension sans devoir nécessairement faire HoT (et il pourra faire HoT plus tard sans que le contenu soit obsolète parce que tu es "trop haut niveau").

J'attends de voir pour les légendaires, j'éspère que ce sera comme le mini-pet Moa dans GW où il faut traverser le monde pour faire la légendaire.

----------


## Beanna

> L'avantage de la progression horizontale, c'est que tu as pas de "ligne de progression" comme dans d'autres jeux. Du coup, tu peux toujours démarrer n'importe quoi avec tes potes. Si dans un an, il sorte une nouvelle extension et qu'un de tes potes te rejoint, il pourra te rejoindre dans la nouvelle extension sans devoir nécessairement faire HoT (et il pourra faire HoT plus tard sans que le contenu soit obsolète parce que tu es "trop haut niveau")


Peut être pas, justement. Comme tu le dis, la progression horizontale permet de ne pas survoler le contenu en dépassant le niveau de la zone ce qui rendrait les épreuves triviales, et en même temps ça veut dire qu'entre aujourd'hui et dans un an, un Hero Challenge qui requiert un groupe de joueurs ne sera pas davantage accessible à un joueur seul, ce qui peut devenir une vraie barrière pour explorer Maguuma lorsque la population sur les cartes aura diminué et qu'il ne sera plus possible de réunir 5-10 joueurs sur un boss en hélant simplement sur la carte.
Peut-être ont-ils déjà prévu de nerf ces Hero Challenges après une certaine date pour palier à ce problème inévitable de population et de fréquentation du contenu après quelques temps.

----------


## Sephil

Ils en ont déjà nerf 4 ou 5 dans Verdant Brink des hero challenges.
Perso je trouve ça dommage.
Il me semble que je les ai tous réussis à 2. C'est absolument pas insurmontable. Y en a même quelques uns que tu peux solo si t'as une invoc qui peut te prendre l'aggro l'espace d'une minute.
Et faut bien se rappeler que tu peux maintenant unlock ta spé avec seulement 4 hero points si tu as fait toute la Tyrie. Vu le nombre de points où y a juste à canaliser et ceux où c'est un pauvre vétéran qui tombe en 1 pluie de patates, c'est vraiment pas bloquant d'avoir des hero challenges difficiles. Ca donnera des choses à faire pour les adeptes des défis solo, parce que je crois qu'ils commencent à avoir leur dose de Lupicus...

----------


## lPyl

Je suis bien d'accord que le héros challenge, ça reste du truc faisable (en appelant 2/3 personnes si il le faut). C'est toujours chiant d'un point de vue explo, mais soit.
Mais pour les meta events, le coup de 2/3 personnes qui aide ça marche pas. Et quand tu bloques une partie du contenu derrière des meta events, dès que t'as plus de joueurs sur la carte, tu bloques ce contenu.

Et en passant sur les specs, je partage le ressenti de beanna que certaines specs/skills sont juste supérieures à tout ce qui est vanilla en terme d'équilibrage sPvP.

----------


## Maderone

> Et en passant sur les specs, je partage le ressenti de beanna que certaines specs/skills sont juste supérieures à tout ce qui est vanilla en terme d'équilibrage sPvP.


Et bah ça, c'est dégueulasse !! è_é
Scandaleux !
Honteux !

----------


## Longwelwind

> Peut être pas, justement. Comme tu le dis, la progression horizontale permet de ne pas survoler le contenu en dépassant le niveau de la zone ce qui rendrait les épreuves triviales, et en même temps ça veut dire qu'entre aujourd'hui et dans un an, un Hero Challenge qui requiert un groupe de joueurs ne sera pas davantage accessible à un joueur seul, ce qui peut devenir une vraie barrière pour explorer Maguuma lorsque la population sur les cartes aura diminué et qu'il ne sera plus possible de réunir 5-10 joueurs sur un boss en hélant simplement sur la carte.
> Peut-être ont-ils déjà prévu de nerf ces Hero Challenges après une certaine date pour palier à ce problème inévitable de population et de fréquentation du contenu après quelques temps.


Au moment où ça deviendra un problème, ils pourront release un système de companions où tu peux prendre avec toi des héros de l'histoire.

----------


## purEcontact

Les specs sont supérieures parce que le jeu vient de sortir donc que les joueurs connaissent pas les mécaniques *et* qu'Arenanet est pas plus stupide qu'un autre studio : le sentiment de frustration pousse à l'achat.

Quand les ligues arriveront, tout sera "équilibré", vous inquiétez pas.

----------


## kennyo

> Le truc qui me fait vraiment peur en progressant dans l'extension, c'est le nombre de choses qui vont être complètement infaisable (en dehors de monter un truc spécifique en guilde) si une map attire pas les gens (pacqu'elle est chiante/loot mal/...).
> Genre les points de héros champions (la encore ça doit pouvoir se faire à 4/5), les activités/achievments qui demandent de réussir tout ou partie d'un meta event (la ça peut demander 40 à 50 personnes).
> 
> Par exemple, sur la deuxième map. Le meta event battle in tarir sur une dizaine de déclenchement, je l'ai jamais vu réussir. Autant dire que l'achievment ou faut le réussir 100 fois...
> Et vu le nombre de zone 80 avec des méta event (4 dans maguma, l'ile karka, 3 dans Ohr), je pense qu'y en a qui vont très rapidement atteindre le statut de truc infaisable.



Il restera les groupes taxis pour avoir le plus de monde possible sur une seule map, suffit de voir le nombre de taxis SW pour voir que les meta event de l'ancien contenu n'est pas mort.

Un raccourci pour zapper les 3/4 du puzzle jump dans la canopée de verdant brink :

----------


## Sephil

> Je suis bien d'accord que le héros challenge, ça reste du truc faisable (en appelant 2/3 personnes si il le faut). C'est toujours chiant d'un point de vue explo, mais soit.
> Mais pour les meta events, le coup de 2/3 personnes qui aide ça marche pas. Et quand tu bloques une partie du contenu derrière des meta events, dès que t'as plus de joueurs sur la carte, tu bloques ce contenu.
> 
> Et en passant sur les specs, je partage le ressenti de beanna que certaines specs/skills sont juste supérieures à tout ce qui est vanilla en terme d'équilibrage sPvP.


Je vois pas trop ce qui est bloqué derrière des meta events à part le point de comp sous Tarir, et ce meta n'est pas vraiment compliqué.

----------


## lPyl

Sur cette map, pas grand chose. Le point de comp, les challenges des outpost, quelques achievements (ceux sur les challenge/la libération de tarir). Sur la première, me semble qu'une partie des activités ne se débloque que si la bonne partie du méta est suffisamment avancé (pas encore suffisament vu la 3 et la 4 pour en juger).

----------


## purEcontact

Pour les aventures, tu vas dans la première carte.
Si c'est bloqué, tu vas dans la seconde.
Et inversement.

----------


## Sephil

> Sur cette map, pas grand chose. Le point de comp, les challenges des outpost, quelques achievements (ceux sur les challenge/la libération de tarir). Sur la première, me semble qu'une partie des activités ne se débloque que si la bonne partie du méta est suffisamment avancé (pas encore suffisament vu la 3 et la 4 pour en juger).


La première, il suffit de faire les events de l'outpost pour unlock les aventures autour, il me semble. (Je peux me tromper, mais c'est ce que j'ai cru constater.)
Les events d'oupost peuvent se solo, et si jamais tu veux un peu d'aide, tu allumes un tag (comm ou mentor) et t'as très vite une petite dizaine de personnes qui viennent te suivre.

Je pense pas que ces maps se vident complètement, dans un futur proche ou lointain. Y a des skins et des nouvelles stats qui y sont associés, et ça loot suffisamment pour que les gens qui en ont un peu marre de farm Silverwastes viennent y faire un tour.

----------


## lPyl

Dans l'immédiat j'ai pas trop de craintes. C'est plus sur le long terme que je me demande ce que ça va donner.

----------


## kennyo

Je pense que dry top et SW tomberont avant. Mais le nombre de joueurs par serveur/map est assez dérisoire au final. Anet a plusieurs options pour attirer ou équilibrer ça :
- rajouter des slots dans ces maps pour éviter de splitter les joueurs et n'avoir qu'une seule grosse map pour une région donnée.

- Mettre une grosse carotte pour la fin du meta event. Ça marche pour les WB de Tyrie. 

- Adapter le meta event au sous nombre.

- faire en sorte de rendre l'explo 100% indépendante du meta event comme ça a  été le cas pour le McM.

----------


## lPyl

Ah si, j'ai un gros gros soucis maintenant avec l'extension. C'est la dernière mission de la story. La combinaison buggé a mort + sac à pv, c'est juste....

Les bugs sous spoiler:


Spoiler Alert! 


Genre une fois sur deux le rift ouvert pour prendre le contrôle d'un mec.. bah il est au dessus du vide et pas moyen d'y aller. Et quand il faut s'envoler, pas moyen de le faire, mon perso refuse obstinément de sauter. Et quand je vais dans le shield généré par mes alliés, je me prend quand même l'attaque.

----------


## atavus

> Ah si, j'ai un gros gros soucis maintenant avec l'extension. C'est la dernière mission de la story. La combinaison buggé a mort + sac à pv, c'est juste....
> 
> Les bugs sous spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Genre une fois sur deux le rift ouvert pour prendre le contrôle d'un mec.. bah il est au dessus du vide et pas moyen d'y aller. Et quand il faut s'envoler, pas moyen de le faire, mon perso refuse obstinément de sauter. Et quand je vais dans le shield généré par mes alliés, je me prend quand même l'attaque.


Tu l'aimes l'instance buggé ?  ::trollface:: 

Et tu n'as même pas eu les bugs d'avant. ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

> Tu l'aimes l'instance buggé ? 
> 
> Et tu n'as même pas eu les bugs d'avant.


J'ose même pas imaginer ce que c'était avant.

Non mais le pire c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont facilité l'accès à ce truc alors que c'est encore buggé comme pas permis. Par faciliter l'accès, j'entends virer une des masteries requise pour y aller (avant-hier me fallait Itzel lore 4, depuis la maj, plus besoin).

----------


## olih

> J'ose même pas imaginer ce que c'était avant.
> 
> Non mais le pire c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont facilité l'accès à ce truc alors que c'est encore buggé comme pas permis. Par faciliter l'accès, j'entends virer une des masteries requise pour y aller (avant-hier me fallait Itzel lore 4, depuis la maj, plus besoin).


Itzel 4, ça doit faire 2 semaines qu'ils l'ont viré.

----------


## purEcontact

> Itzel 4, ça doit faire 2 semaines qu'ils l'ont viré.


Deux semaines  :tired: , le 22 octobre  :tired: , la veille de la sortie  :tired: .


 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

J'ai eu la notif qu'il me fallait Itzel 4 pas plus tard que lundi en finissant la mission d'avant  :tired: .
Après j'ai pas rejoué le perso entre temps, donc c'est possible que ce soit un truc à la con du genre "On t'indique ça si tu finis la mission précédente et que tu changes pas de zone, mais si tu changes de zone on t'indique le bon truc".

----------


## Vroum

C'est exactement ça.  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

C'est vraiment finit avec du pipi de chien cette extension  :tired: .

----------


## urel

Pour la quête "Coeur et Ame", la 16eme du nom, quand tu dois choisir 2 de tes 3 potes (Caithe, Canache ou Braham), les quels sont les plus faciles? je galère un peu avec mon War Condi, il se prend de grosses patates ...

----------


## olih

> Pour la quête "Coeur et Ame", la 16eme du nom, quand tu dois choisir 2 de tes 3 potes (Caithe, Canache ou Braham), les quels sont les plus faciles? je galère un peu avec mon War Condi, il se prend de grosses patates ...


A mon avis :
 Braham et Canach.

L'arbre clair avec Caithe est/(était?) une purge.

----------


## urel

J'ai pas encore réussi à le taper l'abre... j'y suis arrivé mais la vie IRL m'a dégagé de mon fauteuil au tout début du combat...

[EDIT] finalement j'y suis arrivé en solo... avec Braham et Caithe, il m'a fallu 3 fois pour l'arbre ... et l'autre gros moche... 6 fois je dirais, le temps de comprendre le gameplay, et les autres fois suite à des erreurs idiotes (sa méga attaque fait mal... surtout quand on repli le deltaplane...) 

Je me suis planqué sous la bulle, et en war condi, je l'ai assaisonné de flèches et de dot  ::): 

Fort sympathique en tout cas.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> L'arbre clair avec Caithe est/(était?) une purge.


J'ai trouvé Canach pire perso !
J'ai surtout trouvé toute cette séquence du GRAND N'IMPORTE QUOI SCÉNARISTIQUE genre on ne sait pas comment finir l'histoire donc on fait n'imp.

----------


## mikelion

Vous savez s'il y a une autre démo de prévue pour l'add on Pates of Frite ?

----------


## urel

y'en a une nouvelle session qui va pas tarder normalement

Pour Canach j'ai rien compris avec ses grenades... l'arbre était chiant avec ses aoe dont je ne sais toujours pas comment ça fonctionne, mais osef, je l'ai eu  ::): 

Pour le coté scénar... on est censé battre un dragon ancestral, on se retrouve avec une espèce de golem... petit... dans le rêve, donc il doit avoir un syndrome d'infériorité (~Freud)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Dans le rêve ... dans le rêve !  :tired: 
C'est magique, ya des portails pour le Rêve tous les carrefours à Maguuma !

Remarque, ce n'est pas pire que la toute fin de l'event du Repli du Dragon 

Spoiler Alert! 


oh ben vas-y que je tente de m'enfuir alors qu'apparemment je ne suis que la tête et le cou d'une entité gigantesque qui courre sur tout Maguuma, et je vais bêtement m'empaler sur un bout d'arbre, et comme je suis une plante, mais un Dragon, c'est bon, je suis mort

 WTF  ::o:

----------


## olih

> Dans le rêve ... dans le rêve ! 
> C'est magique, ya des portails pour le Rêve tous les carrefours à Maguuma !
> 
> Remarque, ce n'est pas pire que la toute fin de l'event du Repli du Dragon 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> oh ben vas-y que je tente de m'enfuir alors qu'apparemment je ne suis que la tête et le cou d'une entité gigantesque qui courre sur tout Maguuma, et je vais bêtement m'empaler sur un bout d'arbre, et comme je suis une plante, mais un Dragon, c'est bon, je suis mort
> ...


L'event du repli du dragon se passe en même temps que l'instance finale de hot.
Du coup tu l'attaques de l'intérieur ET de l'extérieur.

Mais bon.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> L'event du repli du dragon se passe en même temps que l'instance finale de hot.


Ce n'est pas ce que dit Laranthir quand tu arrives devant les plateformes !

----------


## olih

> Ce n'est pas ce que dit Laranthir quand tu arrives devant les plateformes !


T'es sur  ::huh:: 
Ma vie repose alors sur un mensonge  ::cry:: .

----------


## urel

Perso pas eu le temps de voir, auto-kick  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> T'es sur


"Laranthir : Ah Commandante ! Vous tombez bien ! On va achever Mordremoth.
Lyri : Mais euh, il est encore vivant ? Comment ?
Laranthir : La version que vous avez affronté dans le Rêve est l'âme de Mordremoth. 
Mais dans le monde réel, son corps continue de bouger et de se nourrir des lignes de force. Nous allons donc l'achever."

Un truc du genre.
 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

https://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Lar...art_of_Maguuma

Traduction rapide



> Quelle bonne surprise Commandant, nous nous trouvons à la porte de l'antre du dragon.
>     Si pas finit la story:
>        Avons nous vraiment trouvé Mordremoth dans son antre?         Nos éclaireurs croient que la créature que nous avons trouvé se nourrit de l'énergie des lignes de force (ley line, je sais pas comment ils traduisent ça) pour son maitre mordremoth. Mais ce dernier est une entité de rêve et d'esprit. C'est la ou vous devrez aller pour le vaincre.
>            Si c'est bien le cas, comment puis je m'y prendre?
>              J'ai confiance en vous commandant, vous trouverez bien une façon.                Merci, Laranthir.           Même si nous ne pouvons pas finir mordremoth ici, nous pouvons toujours l'affaiblir. Allons-y    Si finit la story:
>       Je ne comprends, je pensais avoir vaincu Mordremoth...         Bien que vous ayez tué  Mordremoth au sein de son royaume mental, la manifestation physique de sa faim est encore de ce monde et se nourrit encore de l'énergie émise par cet endroit           Dans ce cas, mettons fin a nos souffrances.    Mettons fin à cela

----------


## purEcontact

En même temps, c'est pas nouveau que l'écriture d'Arenanet est digne des téléfilms qui passent sur TF1 en début d'après-midi...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Yen a des mieux sur TF1 que les Braham/Marjory tout de même !

----------


## Haelnak

Quand je lis CPC et les messages de guildes (CPC mais aussi LBM) en jeu, ça donne _"Farm Wars, un MMORPG avec un scénario à chier où soit tu payes, soit tu grindes pour avoir du stuff"_.
Pour un nouveau joueur ou un potentiel intéressé, ça doit être déroutant.

----------


## revanwolf

Et encore GW2 est pas le pire dans la catégorie grind, il y a bien pire(notamment les MMO Coréeans à la Blade & Soul ou Terra), et il a de bonnes idée pour éviter les drames(dont les ressources/ennemis où tout le monde peut avoir sa part).

Même WoW à du grind.

----------


## Haelnak

Non mais WoW c'est de la merde sur ce plan par rapport à Guild Wars 2. Entre le farming pour le stuff PvE qui change en permanence et le farming pour le stuff PvP, wao. Tu passes ton temps à te faire péter la gueule en BG par des mecs avec un stuff héritage si tu joues pendant le leveling, et par des farmers une fois atteint le niveau max. 
C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour lesquels j'ai adhéré à Guild Wars 2 bien plus qu'à WoW. 

Quant au grind des BDO et autres Tera, je n'en parle même pas.

Ce que je disais, c'est que les discussions de certains pourraient décourager les nouveaux joueurs (grind + scénar' nul) alors que, justement, on est assez loin du grind "obligatoire" (ce qui est nécessaire pour jouer correctement donc) de la plupart des autres MMOs. Et que pour la partie scénarisée ou même les events censés poser un background, c'est un bon cran au-dessus du reste malgré certains ratés.
Quand je pense au leveling de WoW qui se fait un maximum à base de farm de donjons pour éviter la purge de certaines zones -la péninsule des flammes infernales, mon dieu-, j'en ai des frissons.

----------


## revanwolf

> Ce que je disais, c'est que les discussions de certains pourraient décourager les nouveaux joueurs (grind + scénar' nul)


Au bout de 5 ans tu as une certaine lassitude et devient plus critiques des défauts alors qu'un nouveau joueurs ne verra pas ses défauts au départs.

Le scénario de GW2 est un scénario digne de la plupart des MMO(assez prévisible et parfois un peu tiré par les cheveux) mais c'est pas ce que tu recherche en priorité dans ce type de jeu.

Tu veut un vrai scénario, joue à un jeu solo comme The Last of Us ou Uncharted(et encore c'est des scénario assez classique).

Et en même temps on est sur CanardPC, donc c'est normal qu'on râle tout le temps.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

En plus le grind arrive plutôt tard.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu veux un scénario cool dans un mmo, tu vas du côté de SWTOR ou Secret World.

GW2, une fois le niveau max atteint, est orienté sur le farm.
La majorité des objets qui sortent peuvent être achetés contre de la monnaie d'une zone et il faut la faire ad nauseum pour avoir tout les objets de la zone.
Comme le contenu est faible, il faut bien augmenter artificiellement la durée de vie, de manière à garder le joueur en ligne et de le mettre en relation avec le cash shop (car plus souvent tu joues, plus souvent tu regardes l'ah / le cash shop).
Tu rajoutes le fait que certains objets s'obtiennent uniquement via de la chance avec un taux de drop ridiculement bas...

Quand tu commences à voir ces défauts là, c'est qu'en général, tu as déjà bien joué au jeu.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Le scénario de GW2 est un scénario digne de la plupart des MMO (assez prévisible et parfois un peu tiré par les cheveux) mais c'est pas ce que tu recherche en priorité dans ce type de jeu.


Le scénario de GW1 était surtout vachement mieux  ::o:

----------


## Snydlock

> Le scénario de GW1 était surtout vachement mieux


Plus cohérent et moins décousu, certainement. "Vachement mieux", peut-être pas quand même.
Et oui, GW2 est un jeu à farm comme son grand frère. Ah, l'armure d'obsidienne...

----------


## Arteis

> Au bout de 5 ans tu as une certaine lassitude et devient plus critiques des défauts alors qu'un nouveau joueurs ne verra pas ses défauts au départs.


Ah si si je suis un nouveau joueur et je trouve le scenario aussi passionnant que la météo sur france 2 et encore la météo une fois que tu as vu le temps de ta région  :tired: 

Les dialogues sont assez ridicules, le scénario consiste à faire s'entendre 3 "tribus" et c'est aussi épique que le générique d'un épisode de Derricks.

----------


## lPyl

> Plus cohérent et moins décousu, certainement. "Vachement mieux", peut-être pas quand même.
> Et oui, GW2 est un jeu à farm comme son grand frère. Ah, l'armure d'obsidienne...


La différence, c'est que sur le 1, t'avais un vrai PvP intéressant :D.

----------


## Snydlock

> La différence, c'est que sur le 1, t'avais un vrai PvP intéressant :D.


Mais inaccessible aux joueurs occasionnels sans guilde PvP.

----------


## Arteis

Bordel me parlez pas du pvp du 1  :Emo:  
Ma plus puissante expérience videoludique, tomber en GvG contre the last pride alors numéro un mondial  ::o: 
Perdre contre la toute première team "poubelle" full maléfice* jouer monk et pleurer  ::cry::  

*Bien avant que le build soit popularisé ! 
12 ans et je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier...

----------


## lPyl

> Mais inaccessible aux joueurs occasionnels sans guilde PvP.


Bof, pas trop non. Suffisait de se lancer. Genre j'ai du commencer par du HoH a monter des runs à l'arrache (avec Skalp, mais je pense y a personne ici qui connait). Et après ça passait. Après on est d'accord que c'était un truc relativement exigeant et qui demandait de vouloir en faire/d'y consacrer du temps pour gitgud. C'était de l'esport avant l'heure :D.




> Bordel me parlez pas du pvp du 1  
> Ma plus puissante expérience videoludique, tomber en GvG contre the last pride alors numéro un mondial 
> Perdre contre la toute première team "poubelle" full maléfice* jouer monk et pleurer  
> 
> *Bien avant que le build soit popularisé ! 
> 12 ans et je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier...


Ah bah clairement, moi c'est ça qui m'a fait comprendre que si jamais je voulais durer sur un jeu, fallais une composante PvP importante. J'me rappelle tellement des runs HoH avec tout les cheeses qui existaient. Les spike en tout genre, les rangers spirit/trap, les monkball.

----------

